# Choice of lathe



## bnoles (Sep 25, 2006)

If your turning interests were mainly for smaller items such as pens, bottle stoppers, pepper mills, weed pots bowls under 10 inches,and small spindle work, which would be your lathe of choice assuming you had room for only one lathe in your shop?


----------



## Doghouse (Sep 25, 2006)

Why did I vote bigger?  If you have the capability, you will end up using it.  I still turn a number of pens, but more often than not, I am working on bowls and vases.


----------



## vick (Sep 25, 2006)

I love my mini but I voted bigger based on the last couple things moentioned.  Larger pepermill unless you have a bed extension will use up most of your lathes capacity and can be a pain to drill.  Also while you can turn about a 10 inch bowl on a mini capacity wise it will go alot easier on a bigger lathe.  I agree with Doghouse but posted this taking you at your word that what you listed was all that you are interested in.
If the bowls are not a major interst I would say get a mini with an extension bed.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 25, 2006)

My vote was for bigger also.  You can always do smaller items on a large lathe, but you can't do larger items on a small lathe.  And you never know where your interests will go.


----------



## beamer (Sep 25, 2006)

It's like horsepower, right? You might not really use all 350 horsepower of a truck, but when you need it, it's there. If it isn't there and you need it, you're stuck.


----------



## bnoles (Sep 25, 2006)

Very fast and interesting results already.  One other question I left off and really need the answer to.......  

Is turning smaller items on a larger lathe as comfortable as using a smaller lathe?


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bnoles_
> <br />Is turning smaller items on a larger lathe as comfortable as using a smaller lathe?



Most of mine are turned on a full size lathe.  My mini lathe lives in a suitcase and goes with me to shows.  I find the full size lathes easier to work with.


----------



## vick (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bnoles_
> <br />
> Is turning smaller items on a larger lathe as comfortable as using a smaller lathe?



I couldn't tell you I have not turned any small stuff since I got a full sized lathe [].  I bad side effect of the big lathe that was not mentioned.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 25, 2006)

I voted mini VS simply because of the way you worded your question. I have both and even my 15" isn't what I want from a big lathe. There is definitely a Oneway or large General in my future. I use each regularly. I constantly have something on each one and if I'm waiting on glue or a finish on one, I turn to the other to keep me busy. Having said that, Betty Scarpino had a recent article in one of my mags and she said to buy the best and biggest you could afford and have space for. The reasons she gave have already been given by those above. I will always have at least two because I hate waiting.


----------



## bnoles (Sep 27, 2006)

hmmmm....  y'all are making it tough, at this point we have almost a split between the mini vs and a full size lathe [:0]  

What I am hoping to achieve with this survey is to help me make a decision on the purchase of a new lathe by finding out if there is a distinct advantage or disadvantage of turning smaller items on the larger lathe.  If there is no advantage, I should probably stay with a mini sized lathe and just upgrade to vs.  So far, no one has shown a distinct advantage other than being able to turn a large piece of wood which at this stage and time I have no interest in.  Sure, smaller bowls are in my thinking, but again nothing over 10 inches.  A mini bed extension will get me by just fine for longer spindle projects.

My goal is to find out from those who have used both sizes, what their opinion is on both lathes turning the same size smaller projects, is it better or about the same on either lathe?

Right now I am looking at the Jet 1442VS and the General International 25-200VS 12" maxi which is about to be released.  I am hoping someone will punch me in the face and help me get off the fence [B)]

I really thought this poll would have had greater distance between the vote of lathe size and was I ever wrong.  The mini is hard to beat apparently [8D]

Any additional input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 27, 2006)

Bob, I started with a 15" vs lathe and have had no problems turning pens on it. In fact, on occassion I still do. Are there advantages to turning small items on a large lathe? None that I can think of unless you get exotic and need to use vacuum chucks or other add-ons that just aren't made for the minis.


----------



## RussFairfield (Sep 27, 2006)

There is an advantage to turning small things on a small lathe because it is "smaller". Yes, you can turn small things on a big lathe, but smallness has an advantage when turning small things. Smaller means less rotating mass in motor and drive. That means the smaller lathe should have a higher top speed, which is better for turning small things. Most small lathes will run effortlessly all day at 3000 to 4000, and many big will be straining and shaking at these speeds, if they are available at all.  Less rotating mass means the lathe will be more agile and accelerate and decelerate to and from the higher speed faster that a big lathe.

The small lathe won't seem nearly as small if it is elevated on a substantial stand to the same height as a large lathe.

Large or small, you will never regret buying a lathe with variable speed with the twist of a knob.


----------



## bnoles (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Billy and Russ, this is exactly what I was looking for and went around the world to get across the street in finding my answer.  I think you delivered the knock out punch to get me off the fence.

Best to all who replied and voted.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 27, 2006)

With your comment about either bigger or an upgrade to VS. I would go withthe VS upgrade. keeping in mind that being limited in size is not a problem. I would much prefer a VS lathe for penturning than a lathe that I can eventually turn larger projects on. having said that I am currently working on a 24 inch peppermill. need lots of bed length for that one. but still my vote is for the VS over larger size


----------



## RussFairfield (Sep 27, 2006)

Something I forgot to mention - you will appreciate the smaller lathe having a lighter tail stock. There is a definite advantage to not have to move a 70 pound tailstock around top turn a pen or bottle stopper.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 27, 2006)

Why is it that most of those who "turn" expect everyone to want to start turning bowls at some point in their life?
With all the oddball stuff I have made pens out of I haven't even scratched the surface of what I feel I am capable of.
When I visit turning forums I feel as though I as a pen crafter am looked down upon as a redheaded step child.
For me there are too many bowl turners out there to compete with.
I would plan on shelling out 1500 bucks or more to make a big potato chip bowl, I eat them out of the bag.
I would rather have 3 or 4 mini lathes with something different on them at all times than a honking lathe that was purchased to make bowls.
I can spen a couple of days glueing up pen blanks and that seems like a life time.
I cionsider myself a pencrafter who has no want , wish or desire to turn bowls (or "ART if they can't hold soup.)


----------



## bnoles (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks again to everyone for all the honesty and help. As I mentioned before, the poll results caught me off guard as I really expected to see an 80% lead for the larger lathe be it that folks owned one or would rather have one, even for smaller turnings.  The way I read the results is that unless your desire or needs exceed the 10 inch projects, most folks are very happy with the mini VS type lathe.  I think Russ brought out some very interesting facts and reasons to consider in defense of not trying to overkill in lathe size vs project size.

Some very good data has been provided in this thread that will hopefully help others that face or will face this same delima at some point.  

Now, that I have the ammo needed for an inteligent choice, I think I'll start looking for the best price on the Jet Mini VS or wait out the GI 25-200.  If for some reason I outgrow it years from now, I can upgrade to the larger lathe at that time.  

The main goal was achieved.... not once that I read in all of the above as well as the poll results, that large was better for small projects....  equal at best, but not better [:0][]


----------

